# Klassifikation nach Flynn



## osion (13. Jun 2022)

Hallo

Ich verstehe, dass nur ein Befehl pro Zeiteinheit gemacht werden kann, aber ich frage mich was dein Data Pool ist.
Was wären mehrere Data Pools?


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jun 2022)

Soweit ich das überblicke steht der "Data Pool" einfach für eine zentrale Ressource (wie Register, RAM, Cache), von/zu der Daten übertragen werden.


----------

